# First Post for "Encouraging Words"



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi and God Bless all..

I have prayed about having this page...

Not in a preachy, 
Bible thumping way but in a way God would have me do.
Because I judge NO one man, woman or child.

I just want to post and create topics of devotionals, messages and encouragement to each other especially in these trying times...

This is a very sick world we live in..and some pretty amazing men and women living here as well.

I feel driven and KNOW that we are all on God's HUGE planet to be there for each other and to help each other.

Please be respectful of others, be kind and understanding as God understands us.

God Bless us all,

Camilla


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I hope to be able to post more from this man of God.

http://www.opendrive.com/files/58243939_46LVC/The%20Owners%20Maunal%20For%20Life.mp3?utm_source=Encouraging+Words&utm_campaign=dd7bb39936-The+Owner%27s+manual+For+Life&utm_medium=email

Very encouraging and inspirational.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Great ministry thread, Camilla. We all need encouraging possitive words spoken into our lives and be reminded that GOD loves us.

Thank you for allowing the LORD to give birth to something precious from your tears.

<3

Pearl


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

You are truly a gift.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

what a wonderful way to do this. I see no reason what-so-ever why anyone should feel offended. I am so glad to be able to share in this.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I like the link that you posted, the Minister teaches the lesson in a way that is easy to interpret. Thanks for posting


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement..

The video is from our pastor from our church in West Virginia...a young man ...(We called him Pastor Porkey)..but driven to help others....in a non demonational church...

His recently deceased father was called Pig...they just loved pigs ..lol

His voice alone is so nonjudgemental and soothing...

I am happy to be able to share this with my friends here.

God speaks to my heart to be here and start this post.

Thanks again and God Bless you all.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks for this Camilla


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you---something we all need: Encouraging words!

Blessings.  :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

We may not see this justice in our time..but Gods time is different...This truely blessed me this morning...I hope it blesses you as well.

Encouraging Words:

http://www.opendrive.com/files/60710733_KoIMV/God%20is%20Just.mp3?utm_source=Encouraging+...

Love and God Bless all,

Camilla

PS...I am new at this moderating thingy lol..so this is posted in 2 places...live and learn huh?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Good Morning/ Afternoon/ Evening all...
I just wanted each of you to know ...I am praying for you..and I just KNOW God is doing wonderful things in your lives.

My apologies for not being here more as "things" in RL, hubby, knitting and running errands keep me panting lol...

NO snickers on hubby in last statement lol.

Hugs, Love and God Bless you all,

Camilla


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Good Morning/ Afternoon/ Evening all...
> I just wanted each of you to know ...I am praying for you..and I just KNOW God is doing wonderful things in your lives.
> 
> My apologies for not being here more as "things" in RL, hubby, knitting and running errands keep me panting lol...
> ...


Good afternoon-
Having a good day here - I'm panting also but mine is from rushing around doing errands. :lol: :lol:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I hear you hon...Not enough time in some days huh...I LOVE your signature line...very kewl. 



ompuff said:


> CamillaDesertMouse said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/ Afternoon/ Evening all...
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is a site with a memory verse daily and some amazing videos...Some make me feel so blessed with what I do have, health, house, etc.

http://www.godvine.com/


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

My heart was so touched and blessed today..

Please see post here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108100-1.html#2055575

I just had to share it with my wonderful friends here.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> I hope to be able to post more from this man of God.
> 
> http://www.opendrive.com/files/58243939_46LVC/The%20Owners%20Maunal%20For%20Life.mp3?utm_source=Encouraging+Words&utm_campaign=dd7bb39936-The+Owner%27s+manual+For+Life&utm_medium=email
> 
> Very encouraging and inspirational.


Hi Camilla! I found the 'Encouraging Words' section. Thank you so much for following God's lead to begin this outreach. It seems nowadays people from just about every walk of life are facing hardships, turmoil, and/or painful sadness in some sort of way. This is great, thank you again!! Terri (in TN)


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind comments Terri,
You are right..so many people are in turmoil or suffereing...
I try to remember to pray for each of my KP friends and others here daily.

I truely believe..we are all on this planet to be there for each other and to help others.

God Bless you and your son,

Camilla



ssk1953 said:


> CamillaDesertMouse said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to be able to post more from this man of God.
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! what a beautiful message you are sharing Camilla. Thank you for This page. Very inspiring.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so very much Pat....I am just doing what I was lead to do here for my friends...God spoke to my heart and I know to obey...

I told hubby ..IF this message of love, encouragement, and prayer only reach ONE person...I will be happy.

Hugs, prayers and God Bless you,

Camilla



Ciyona said:


> Wow! what a beautiful message you are sharing Camilla. Thank you for This page. Very inspiring.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

JoanL said:


> thanks for this Camilla


Ditto!!!! Everyone needs an "encouraging word".


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Really love what you are doing...... have you stopped?? I have listened to some of your posts and really needed it as a friend has past away yesterday....
Blessings
Diane from South Africa


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh Diane...I am so so sorry for your loss...
I pray she/ he was a Christian because it will be heavens gain as our loss...
I lost a dear GF the same week my father died about 15yrs ago...I was in unspeakable pain..
A dear friend told me this...
Camilla...Don't you know...God only takes the Cream of the Crop...to give the rest of us stinkers another chance...I know she was right now..but at the time it was so painful.

I pray now that God will give you amazing peace and know how much God loves you and will always be there with you Diane.

No I haven't quit..I have posted several times but do not often get a reply..so I am guilty of being a little lax..but I will try harder as we all need each other...that is why God put us on this HUGE Amazing planet.

Tight Hugs, Prayers and God Bless you hon,

Camilla

Check out my Pintrest site here..there is some amazing scripture there.

http://pinterest.com/camillaitdesert/sticks-and-hooks/



Diane D said:


> Really love what you are doing...... have you stopped?? I have listened to some of your posts and really needed it as a friend has past away yesterday....
> Blessings
> Diane from South Africa


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you so much Camilla.... Blessings Diane


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Diane...my dear friend.

You are most welcome hon...my heart hurts for you ...as Christian friends...you cry and I cry with you...
And as the post ...I am one of the 7% ..just know I am praying for you hon..

God Bless your grieving heart,

Camilla



Diane D said:


> Thank you so much Camilla.... Blessings Diane


----------



## KSfourbrothers onesister (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning/evening to all!
Am having an very quiet afternoon with myself and saw this topic as i had an issue to pray till my soul receive its Peace filling up! 
This source Is "God's telephone line" for me! ThankYou!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I just stumbled across this page and I am so glad to have found it. I am just coming back to the lord after raising my children in the church and leaving because of all the "stuff" as it tore our family apart. I married a fellow who (I did not know it) would not let me go to church;therefore; I watch Dr Charles Stanley on T.V.; bought myself a bible and I am praying to God to lead me. I stumbled across this page while signing up for the knitting paradise classes to start in January. I have been praying for God to lead me and guide me and he sure is!!


----------

